# Window sub ordered wrong sizes



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Construction is all about guys making mistakes, wrong material, behind schedule, done wrong, didn't pass inspection, owner couldn't decide, etc etc etc......

What separates the little dogs from the big dogs is how you are able to deal with whatever issues come up, keep the job moving and get it done.



Excuses are like azz holes....everyone has one....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

griz said:


> Construction is all about guys making mistakes, wrong material, behind schedule, done wrong, didn't pass inspection, owner couldn't decide, etc etc etc......
> 
> What separates the little dogs from the big dogs is how you are able to deal with whatever issues come up, keep the job moving and get it done.
> 
> ...


I'll never forget the time, the company I was working for won the bud for the high school addition. By about 80k. Because somehow the line item in the spreadsheet for the elevator got changed to zero. 
The town held them too it.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kharwood (Feb 2, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> I'll never forget the time, the company I was working for won the bud for the high school addition. By about 80k. Because somehow the line item in the spreadsheet for the elevator got changed to zero.
> The town held them too it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


There's a local HVAC company that my uncle used to work for. I've been told that one commercial job the estimator missed a page in the specs. Cost the company something like $250k. They ended up selling of their commercial division and now just do smaller residential work.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

kharwood said:


> There's a local HVAC company that my uncle used to work for. I've been told that one commercial job the estimator missed a page in the specs. Cost the company something like $250k. They ended up selling of their commercial division and now just do smaller residential work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ouch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Pangdev said:


> Whoever was responsible for measuring the windows and ordering is to blame. However its your customer
> 
> Not sure how the homeowner found out. Sounds like finger pointing at this point.
> 
> ...


This was "rectified" along time ago. I have no idea why it continues to go on and on.... Perhaps because people can't be bothered to read the whole thing? :whistling


----------

